# ??? 'mscomctl.ocx' ???



## trencetter (Jun 5, 2002)

RUNNING Win XP Pro 
need INFO on "MSCOMCTL.OXC" 
scearch for it found the "mscomctl.zip"
Extract it im still getting the ERROR message that says 

Component 'MSCOMCTL.OXC' or its dependencies not correctly 
registered: a file is missing or invaled

i need this 'MSCOMCTL.OXC' to run some Progz 
how do i get the progz to run 'MSCOMCTL.OXC' when i have the ZIP file that it need's to run


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Please don't post duplicate threads for the same problem. Reply to your original below. This is closed as a dup.

http://forums.techguy.org/t93815/s.html


----------

